# Draught between fridge/freezer and housing



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Can anyone help!!!!! we own a Rapiddo 7099f and when it is windy outside the draught from between the fridge/freezer housing is not good can anyone tell me if this is normal if not normal any ideas to cure problem ie can we leave the vent covers on when we are using fridge/freezer on gas, we are new to motorhoming????????


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

As I understand things about refrigerators in MHs is that they should be completely sealed ie no air/gases can enter the living area but safely vented through the fridge vents


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

This is something that the manufacturers and dealers tend to turn a blind eye too, the installation manual for all fridge/freezers state that they must be completely sealed from the habitaion area. lucky if you can find one that fulfils this criteria. 

I removed the outside vents and used rockwool insulation and pushed it into the cavities. 

martin


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

See page 10 of this link:

http://www.dometic.com/FileOrganize...1-RMD8505-RMD8551-RMD8555_installation_EN.pdf

I must learn how to shorten links


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Jeff

This seems to be a common problem, but it is far from normal. As 

someone has already said, it should be totally sealed. Our last van

had been sealed with silicon round the rear of the fridge and was

draught free. We were out last night in the van and the wind was

horrendous, but no draught whatsoever. It's not a difficult job to

do, and it will transform your van, and your comfort. Peter.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I had some thin foam the sort used to seal around windows and sealed allaround by pushing it in with a spatula.

joe


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

As already posted it should be sealed but half are not i use gas closure plate tape to reseal any that i remove its about £6 from toolstation or screwfix.
kev


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

cronkle said:


> http://www.dometic.com/FileOrganizer/1-international/Operation%20&%20Installation%20Manuals/Refrigerators%20-%20Caravan-Motorhomes-RV/English%20&%20Multilingual/RMD8501-RMD8505-RMD8551-RMD8555_installation_EN.pdf
> 
> I must learn how to shorten links


Dead easy - use http://tinyurl.com/ so your long link becomes:

http://tinyurl.com/calf2mu


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Jeff
Its quite common for the fridge to have a gap around it thats a bit too big for the fridge and you can often be left with a gap either above or below the firdgeb where draughts can come though.

You can fit winter fridge vent covers which will help but tey wont stop it. Its often due to the need for space above or below the fridge for the door hinge.

You can fill any gaps in with foam strips or whatever you have to hand. i used a bit of soft plastic pipe squashed flat which held itself in place. This will also stop any fumes entering te van altought they shouldnt do this if the fridge is working OK.

My last van had a 1/2in gap below the fridge which i filled in as above and you couldnt even see the bit of pipe afterwards.

I hope this helps

Phill


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

We have 3 vents on our MH.

2 vents at the fridge which seem to be used for both fridge and hob (hob is located above the fridge)

1 vent next to the 2 which is used to vent the grill.

There was no draft through the 2 for the fridge, but because the grill (Smev) has vents on the top, the wind blowing on Saturday night through was like a gail.

Then on Sunday morning, it a disaster as the wind kept causing the hob to blow out. Total disaster as it took longer to fry my Bacon and Eggs! :roll: 

Is it ok to buy 3 vent covers and just cover all three in the windy conditions? It was a case of wishing I'd parked the other way around so the wind wasn't battering the vent side, however, that would of meant reversing off what could of been a very soggy field the morning after.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cronkle said:


> See page 10 of this link:
> 
> http://www.dometic.com/FileOrganize...1-RMD8505-RMD8551-RMD8555_installation_EN.pdf
> 
> I must learn how to shorten links


See the attached piccy, if you click the icon within the highlighted box you just paste in the link, click enter, then type something in the next box which will appear as your link, then enter again, job done, see below for illustration of the effect.

Your original link would look like this


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear Jeff8, welcome to Rapido - a good choice. The fridge vents covers are meant to be fitted in the colder weather for the fridge to work properly. As you probably noticed, they do not entirely block the vents.
As for the draughts.... on your Radio, as in my own, the seal is around the rear of the fridge and can be accessed by removing the the fridge vent grills on the outside of the van, you may need to work with a mirror for some areas. My fridge had a closed cell foam strip that was meant to seal the back of the fridge to the wood cavity in which it fits. This was not in position all the way around and I had to poke it into place. Even then I had a few gaps that I had to put some other foam into.

Good luck, rogerandveronica


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Winter covers are meant to be kept on in temps of 10c or less, so yes you can keep them on.

I've a Flash 03 as well and it's the same- the fridge is sealed luvverly, the grill/oven is like a wind tunnel. I'm reluctant to do anything with it do to the immense heat from the oven building up if it can't "breathe".


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Andysam said:


> I've a Flash 03 as well and it's the same- the fridge is sealed luvverly, the grill/oven is like a wind tunnel. I'm reluctant to do anything with it do to the immense heat from the oven building up if it can't "breathe".


But you could cover it when the grill isn't in use?

As you've got a Flash 03, which covers are the correct ones? From memory are all 3 identical size?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

No two are the same size, one is the one with the exhaust spacer so smaller. They are the "standard" sizes tho.

Could you cover it when the grill wasn't in use? Yes but it would be a PITA. We usually just stuff a tea towel in the gap below the worktop.


----------



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks to you all for your help


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I've just bought 3 vent covers for all three vents.

I took a look at ours and measured them and they are indeed all the same "small" Thetford vents.


----------



## somersetsmudge (May 2, 2012)

I have the same make, model and year Chausson with exactly the same problem. When driving down the motorway the kids have to be wrapped up in their bedding! - it rediculous!

Did you manage to get a resolution.

I would appreciate your thoughts!


----------

